# Mobile phone on tripod



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Throwing this out there for those of you with mobile devices with great camera capabilities. I fixed an L bracket to the standard camera plate, then purchased the clip on holster for my iphone for $1 on amazon. Works awesome for video too.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dear jack, 

That is the nerdiest thing i have ever seen.

Your friend,

Thomas


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dear jack,
> 
> That is the nerdiest thing i have ever seen.
> 
> ...


haha ... everyone who knows me -knows I will tweak the hell out of anything to get the most of it. Why stop with paint right? haha

Think thats nerdy? The madness doesnt stop there.  How about my homemade capacitive stylus I made out of tin foil and a ball point pen so I can jot notes on my iPhone display.



Here is some of my fine artwork with my tinfoil pen.







We had some 695 pumps go missing so we concluded it was aliens. More on flickr


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

You have WAY too much time on your hands brother. Some of us stand to piss others sit.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep. See what happens when I stop painting for lunch? Horseplay :thumbsup:

That UFO is a Dodge... see the emblem?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This thread is SO good naturedly funny, I just HAVE to post this pix of Jack and his cat

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> This thread is SO good naturedly funny, I just HAVE to post this pix of Jack and his cat
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


I got a real laugh out of that! :thumbsup: the cat looks drunk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I got a real laugh out of that! :thumbsup: the cat looks drunk


The cat's expression is the best! "Do I have to wear the tin foil hat again?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The cat is the smartest one in that picture.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

the duct tape chin strap around the guys head....ROFLMAO


----------

